# is it an affair or a fling or a marriage?



## Alina (Nov 15, 2011)

I AM WRITING THE ENTIRE STORY IN THIRD PERSON SO PLEASE READ


This husband and wife strange..
Early last year he was seen standing continuously standing behind the another blonde girl's seat,fiddling with her,kissing her head,wrapping his arms around her chest,neck and is laughing and joking like crazy,whom he took out for dinner.
This girl was also smaller than him in frame and younger.he was 30 then

Then when he was 27 he met this black haired girl who was half his height and must have been around 20 at his work tour and became really platonic with her,like kissing her cheeks,head repeatedly,having lunch with her,talking to her

Before that he was seen with skimpy dressed girls,two looked quite young,one looked older,all of them average height.later on one was kissing his cheeks and one was sitting on his lap while he showed his wedding ring to the camera!

Last summer(June 11)he thrashed his close female friend/colleague(with whom he was friends since 2006-dated her but broke up,yet remained close) for her sex life on radio,how many men he knows she slept with,who she is in bed with while hes talking,trying to say that shes a that shes a **** indirectly,whom he was so close that he was caught on camera in the dark parking lot of his workplace,posing very intimately.hand on waist,head touching her head.I have seen him stare at her in a grumpy,jealous way as well.
They acted in a documentary but the real life scenes were said to be boring,contrived and fake.they didn't talk at all except sat and stared at their daughter,kissing oddly,sometimes holding hands,sometimes just standing.he did drugs but she didn't stop

,when he overdosed on drugs and stopped breathing she called the ambulance.as she explained she wasn't even crying,no tears anything,just pretending it by pursuing her lips and stretching her lips.if she had such a significant impact on his life why is this relationship so cold???

Why did he marry his wife when he loves girls significantly younger than him and that he had to cheat???
He is very rich,and very famous and good looking.
the wife is always happy.Shes always with her gfs going to parties,i mean with makeup plastered on her face,making odd and strange faces with some of drunken kind friends who look and are dressed like ****s.
she posts pictures making strange faces,sitting on the bed and making strange faces with her friends,then wearing sunglasses,sitting in the stadium,taking her own pictures
putting the pix on social networking sites,tweeting happily,going on luxury holidays with him)

does she feel that her husband is such a difficult person to be with that no woman can put up with him(which has really happened) so he wont leave her and he doesn't leave her because he stays on road most of the time so he cant handle his beloved daughter alone??

so if she had an impact on his life,if she did so much why does the guy cheat and why doesn't she care?!
why does the guy need to prove that hes a family man on twitter???why is he so concerned with his female friend's sex life,who she slept with that he had to say this on on radio????
why does he have to write happy birthday to her on twitter when he was with her at home???
why did she shift away from him when she saw him approaching where she was standing???


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why are you so fascinated with this story?

Why do you continually post and repost it here? 

Why do you never ask for and take advice?


----------



## Alina (Nov 15, 2011)

I am asking for advice.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You are asking why he and she do things. They do them because they want to. 

I think that you are looking for a deep meaning... like does he love you instead of his wife? Or if you are he wife, does he love you. Does he love the woman who he trashed on the radio?

From all you have ever said about them and what his wife has said.... he is not a very good person or a good husband. I don't think he loves anyone except himself. Everyone else in his life is either entertainment or fills a need he has. He married a woman to have a child. He love the child as a possession... an important possession. His wife is the mother of his child. So she is a special person in his life.

He cannot really love his wife as he is a user of women. But she is the mother of his child so he needs her.

If you are some woman who wants a relationship with this man... run, do not walk away from him.

If you are his wife... get a divorce and a good settlement from all his wealth. But because you talk about all the faces his wife makes... i do not think you are the wife.

You asked... that's my opinion.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Are you DivaRandel that keeps posting the same story all the time?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/33365-unstable-marriage-what-will-outcome.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/36449-when-does-man-call-woman-names-bashes-her-publicly.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/38013-serious-cheating-husband.html#post548771

Are you using some online translator? Because your sentences do not make any sense, it appears english isn't your first language.


----------



## Alina (Nov 15, 2011)

okay i said i am writing this in third person what would be his reason to stay????
because he stays on road most of the time so he cant handle his beloved daughter alone??
and will he leave me, when he really falls for some girl???


----------



## blissful (Nov 14, 2011)

This whole story annoys the living daylights out of me every single time i read it. Who cares why he's with his wife, that's her problem to deal with. Stop hanging around a married man who's obviously using you. 

Obviously you're the female friend he trashed on radio. Which is why you're so emotionally attached to that particular part of the story. He trashed you cos he has no respect for you. he obviously respects no one, not even himself.

As for his "beloved daughter"... if you are not her mother, then she really is NONE OF YOUR CONCERN. She is a child for heavens sake.


----------



## Alina (Nov 15, 2011)

oh please,what a stupid and wrong assumption and when did you read this post????


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Alina said:


> okay i said i am writing this in third person what would be his reason to stay????
> because he stays on road most of the time so he cant handle his beloved daughter alone??
> and will he leave me, when he really falls for some girl???


It's hard to answer things that are written in the 3rd person because we have no idea who is writing it and what their part in this situation is.

Have you asked him directly why he stays? If so what does he say?

It might just be that you are the mother of his daughter. while you say that he adores his daughter, he does not spend much time with her does he since he is usually not around.

What you see with this guy is what you get. A person's actions tell you what is important to them.

What do you want to do with your life and your marriage?


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

I would ask that you stop posting this story. You don't really seem to want or take any advice. type this to yourself next time.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

He rubs the lotion on his skin


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

STOP POSTING THIS CRAP. IT IS OFF THE INTERNET

You can find this same story on Yahoo.

Any opinions on this SCARY marriage?

Any opinions on this SCARY marriage? - Yahoo! Answers


Then again under the title about a Gold Digger wife Questin # 5 

Radio - Questions & Answers


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Alina said:


> I AM WRITING THE ENTIRE STORY IN THIRD PERSON SO PLEASE READ
> 
> 
> This husband and wife strange..
> ...


You did not write crap you copied it off the internet


----------

